# Oh nuts. I broke down...



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

and ordered an Oberon cover. It's all YOUR fault! All these pretty pictures -- it was too much for me!! LOL

I have the purple butterfly coming to go with my Cascade Decalgirl skin.

Someone PLEASE start a 12-step group for Kindle-accessory-aholics.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd be no help  for the 12-step program. I've got the purple butterfly one myself and loved it so much that I purchased a Red Hummingbird journal.   

Congrats on ordering.

theresam


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The problem with a 12-step program is that it won't work unless you really want to stop the obsessive/compulsive behavior and we don't want to do so.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We will however ooh and aah and tell you how beautiful your combo is when you send us pictures!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

EllenR said:


> and ordered an Oberon cover. It's all YOUR fault! All these pretty pictures -- it was too much for me!! LOL I have the purple butterfly coming to go with my Cascade Decalgirl skin. Someone PLEASE start a 12-step group for Kindle-accessory-aholics.


I just bought the purple butterfly also and I absolutely adore it. It has the dragonfly charm. Then I had to order a BB Kindle bag which should be here any day.

A 12-step group usually consists of people who want to recover from their obesession. I don't think we've hit bottom. . . yet!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have that cover for my Kindle and I just love it, I'm sure you will too.  I also got the dragonfly charm.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry... I broke down tonight too, and got the Roof of Heaven in green so you're not alone.  You're a step ahead of me though.  I still need to get a skin!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No help here, I just reskinned my K2 to better match my dragonfly pond cover & latest BB bag......

And then skinned my laptop to match the sleeve I bought for it months ago.

And found three new purses, all sized to carry a Kindle.

What obsession?   No obsession here.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought the butterfly and recieve the cat charm. I then got the tree of life and tree charm for my K2 both real pretty to look at and good to hold.
sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If there was a 12 step program I'd join........and then enable people to fail!! LOL


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I think I am worse than you, guys. I ordered my Oberon cover before I ordered the Kindle 2... Tree of Life, saddle, corners. The Kindle arrived yesterday (fast as lightning), the cover will be here Wednesday. I love the look of the Oberon, and had trouble deciding which one to buy (first... there will definitely be a second). Just wish those fine folks at Oberon would get real with their shipping. Have they never heard of the USPS Priority Mail pack for under $5


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Don't worry... I broke down tonight too, and got the Roof of Heaven in green so you're not alone. You're a step ahead of me though. I still need to get a skin!


Which step are we on? Seriously, your cover sounds lovely. Can hardly wait to see pics.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Which step are we on? Seriously, your cover sounds lovely. Can hardly wait to see pics.


I don't think any of us have reached step one.

"Hi, my name is Victoria, and I can't finish this sentence because there is no problem."

Besides, we're still picking out the correct accessories to go to the meeting in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There IS a 12 step program:

Step one:  Buy a Kindle
Step two:  Join Kindleboards
Step three:  Buy a skin.
Step four:  Buy a second skin
Step five:  Buy an Oberon cover (or M edge or....)
Step six:  Buy a light (MightyBrite, Lightwedge...)
Step seven:  Buy the perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step eight:  Buy a second Oberon cover
Step nine:  Buy a case to put the cover in
Step ten:  Buy a second Kindle
Step eleven:  Buy another perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step twelve:  Give up counting your Kindle accessories


Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I just bought the purple butterfly also and I absolutely adore it. It has the dragonfly charm. Then I had to order a BB Kindle bag which should be here any day.


I'm a little behind in accessories. What is a BB Kindle bag?

theresam


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I'm a little behind in accessories. What is a BB Kindle bag?
> 
> theresam


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5723.0.html


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, at least I'm in good company!

Victoria, I had not thought about a skin for my laptop. I have two and my daughter has 1. Sounds like I have some shopping to do! LOL

Betsy, that's my idea of a GREAT 12-step program. 


EllenR


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Well, at least I'm in good company!
> 
> Victoria, I had not thought about a skin for my laptop. I have two and my daughter has 1. Sounds like I have some shopping to do! LOL
> 
> ...


It's all Luvmy4brats' fault, she was talking about skinning laptops and everything else. Next thing I knew, I was eyeballing MacBook skins. Took me a month to succumb, but I finally couldn't help myself!

Actually, I was tired of the spots & specks & such on the brushed aluminum, and oddly enough, the aluminum is really cold against my hands when I'm typing. The skin is easier to clean, and warmer to the touch. Still not quite used to it, but like the Kindle skins, I think it will seem totally normal in a day or so.

I did NOT match my laptop to the Kindle though!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

You made a great choice on the cover, and honestly, accessorizing the Kindle is pretty addictive, so get used to it.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There IS a 12 step program:
> 
> Step one: Buy a Kindle
> Step two: Join Kindleboards
> ...


Oh my word! I've actually finished the 12 step program! Who knew?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  You're looking at this all wrong.  You didn't 'break down' or 'give in' or 'lack willpower' or anything else.  It is clear that you have been carefully considering all your options, looking at prices and features, reading reviews, and deciding what is most important for you.  Then, with full knowledge and understanding of all the choices available, you purchased the accessories you felt would be most appropriate for you.  I, for one, applaud your thoughtful consideration and hope you thoroughly enjoy your purchase(s).

  Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I also have purple Butterfly.  I paired it with Water Lillies skin.  Looks really nice.
Enjoy.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with buying a cover and skin (or two) to protect your precious Kindle. 

You'll love it!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There IS a 12 step program:
> 
> Step one: Buy a Kindle
> Step two: Join Kindleboards
> ...


Oh dear, I'm doing them a bit out of order. I skipped the skin step so far, and the light is on order. The Oberon cover is what I'm trying to decide on, since I really can't afford to get both covers I really want, nor the third I would really love to have.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> I also have purple Butterfly. I paired it with Water Lillies skin. Looks really nice.
> Enjoy. deb


My DH noticed the purple butterfly cover Friday nite. He asked me was wrong with the other three covers that I have purchased. When I replied, "Nothing", he gave me 'the look'. By the way I've been yearning for the Water Lillies skin. Oh, and I would love to have an Oberon cover in the fern color, such as Dragonfly Pond or Avenue of trees, and on and on it goes. . .


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. You're looking at this all wrong. You didn't 'break down' or 'give in' or 'lack willpower' or anything else. It is clear that you have been carefully considering all your options, looking at prices and features, reading reviews, and deciding what is most important for you. Then, with full knowledge and understanding of all the choices available, you purchased the accessories you felt would be most appropriate for you. I, for one, applaud your thoughtful consideration and hope you thoroughly enjoy your purchase(s).
> 
> Ann


LOL You are absolutely correct, Ann. I considered the choices long and hard (boy is it hard to choose!) before ordering. In fact, it was the MightyBrite light that did the trick. I leave it on my travel cover most of the time and like to use it all of the time while reading. That sold me on having a cover for daily use. LOL

Funny how the mind works, isn't it? I really need the cover for the light...yeah that's it. The cover is for my light.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

EllenR


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

intinst said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5723.0.html


Thanks, somehow I just was not connecting BB to those and have not actually looked at them before. Now I've looked . i sooo need a job !!!!

Theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Forgot to add that my Purple Butterfly cover came with a Dragon Fly charm. How did they know that Dragon flies are my absolute favorite I have earrings, necklace, bathroom set LOL and a nice charm!!

It's interesting reading about the different charms that each received with the same cover. I kinda like that. 

theresam


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tippy said:


> My DH noticed the purple butterfly cover Friday nite. He asked me was wrong with the other three covers that I have purchased. When I replied, "Nothing", he gave me 'the look'. By the way I've been yearning for the Water Lillies skin. Oh, and I would love to have an Oberon cover in the fern color, such as Dragonfly Pond or Avenue of trees, and on and on it goes. . .


I know what you mean - I think the only thing stopping me from getting a third skin for my Kindle is knowing that I'd be getting "the look" from my husband. (I already got it when he noticed the second skin on it.) Somehow I haven't quite found "the one" yet. (Skin - not husband!)
Funny, because I'm perfectly happy with the skins I put on my phone & netbook (Pink Tranquility) and my iPod (Zen Revisited).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, is there anyone else who looks at the list of devices DecalGirl has skins for and thinks "if I got one of those, I could buy a skin for it" LOL!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an Oberon Sky Dragon, Strangedog canvas and deerskin, Stylz Avant Garde and original cover for My Klassic K along with a Octo sleeve. My wife asked, "How many covers does one Kindle need?" I tried to explain how each had different characteristics and would be used at different times and occasions but she didn't get it And I too got "the look."


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I know what you mean - I think the only thing stopping me from getting a third skin for my Kindle is knowing that I'd be getting "the look" from my husband. (I already got it when he noticed the second skin on it.) Somehow I haven't quite found "the one" yet. (Skin - not husband!) Funny, because I'm perfectly happy with the skins I put on my phone & netbook (Pink Tranquility) and my iPod (Zen Revisited).


While I was home nursing a nasty case of Influenza B, I fell prey to Borsa Bella therapy and ordered the lavendar oriental kase because it would look so great with my Purple Butterfly. Gosh, I felt so miserable I neglected to tell DH! Unfortunately, I gave Influenza B to DH and he is now housebound. Poor Guy. This may create a problem with the mail. Oh what a tangled web we weave. . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, is there anyone else who looks at the list of devices DecalGirl has skins for and thinks "if I got one of those, I could buy a skin for it" LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Guilty.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, is there anyone else who looks at the list of devices DecalGirl has skins for and thinks "if I got one of those, I could buy a skin for it" LOL!
> 
> Betsy


No, i haven't done that ! LOL   I've been looking at the skins for K2 and getting jealous with all the nice space on the back for a full picture. I think my next phone my be what cute design fits!

Theresam


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, is there anyone else who looks at the list of devices DecalGirl has skins for and thinks "if I got one of those, I could buy a skin for it" LOL!
> 
> Betsy


No, but I will be sure my soon to be new laptop has skins available.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, is there anyone else who looks at the list of devices DecalGirl has skins for and thinks "if I got one of those, I could buy a skin for it" LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I have an excuse. My cell phone is six years old, and its second battery is pretty much gone... maybe it's time to get a new one... and normally I'd just look at what the current specials are and then check Consumer Reports for the ratings, but now I'm going to make sure I pick one that can get a matching skin!

('course I have to decide what skin I want for the Kindle first.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It definitely influenced (a tiny bit) my decision to get the Acer Aspire One when I decided to get a Netbook!

Betsy


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It definitely influenced (a tiny bit) my decision to get the Acer Aspire One when I decided to get a Netbook!
> 
> Betsy


How do you like the One?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love it! I got it about Christmas time give or take a week. I'd say about 90 per cent of my KB posts since then have been made on the Aspire since I keep it on the dining room table; it's my official Kindle computer, books, etc are backed up on it.  . Screen quality is great, the battery life is great. I bought the one with the 250GB hard drive as I store images on it when travelling. The tiny keyboard took some getting used to, but since I used it exclusively for January before travelling with it, I have no problem typing fairly quickly on it. And I've got a great skin for it:














(it's basically blue, if the color is off)

If you're going to get one, there's a separate thread in Not Quite Kindle all about netbooks, I'd consider reading it. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3015.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love it! I got it about Christmas time give or take a week. I'd say about 90 per cent of my KB posts since then have been made on the Aspire since I keep it on the dining room table; it's my official Kindle computer, books, etc are backed up on it.  . Screen quality is great, the battery life is great. I bought the one with the 250GB hard drive as I store images on it when travelling. The tiny keyboard took some getting used to, but since I used it exclusively for January before travelling with it, I have no problem typing fairly quickly on it. And I've got a great skin for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one - I found a few sellers of skins for laptops on Etsy over the weekend, lots of them say to send the measurements of your laptop so they'll get the size right. Saw some nice, different designs - of course now that people have reported residue issues with the 3acp skins, I'm almost leery of buying from anyone other than decalgirl! I got the Pink Tranquility skin from decalgirl for my netbook. Love how it "cutes it up" - and keeps the fingerprints at bay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of ordering a skin for my "big" laptop, but one of things that sets the DecalGirl for Acer Aspire One skin apart for me was the skin for the keyboard area, visible in the right picture below. Since my laptop is open when I use it, I still get to enjoy the pattern!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Guilty as well. I love accessories. I did do the 12 step program. How scary is that! 
I broke down & ordered the small size of the AmeriBag this weekend. After seeing the name AmeriBag on a Kindle group, not sure if it was here, I decided to take another look at them. No where do they show pics of the inside. Then, the next day, a friend shows up with it. You can imagine my surprise. It's like, if you dream it, it will arrive.....from that baseball movie. Anyway, my mouth dropped open when she showed me all the inside pockets. Then, before I knew it, she grabs my Kindle & shoves it in her bag to prove that it would be big enough for my Kindle. She almost gets it zippered, so I don't know for sure if the small size will be big enough until I get it & put my stuff in. I ordered from Sierra Trading Post. That's where she got hers. I got the Arctic color because it was marked down further & also used a 20% discount. I am a bit anxious about whether i will get the rubber grip on the shoulder strap. It said that the bag may or may not have it. I WANT IT!!!! I don't want slippage on my shoulder. It's shipped UPS. Hopefully I'll get it by Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, we want a full report and pictures!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Toby said:


> I am a bit anxious about whether i will get the rubber grip on the shoulder strap. It said that the bag may or may not have it. I WANT IT!!!! I don't want slippage on my shoulder.


You can buy those rubber grips for shoulder straps separately... I saw one last month at a store that sold various luggage accessories. Might have been Brookstone but I'm not sure.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm thinking of ordering a skin for my "big" laptop, but one of things that sets the DecalGirl for Acer Aspire One skin apart for me was the skin for the keyboard area, visible in the right picture below. Since my laptop is open when I use it, I still get to enjoy the pattern!
> 
> Betsy


That is nice, isn't it? I think the ones I saw on etsy had that as well. At least some did. I love this one:  (Would've tried to put the picture here but my mouse is acting up). There are others I like, but I'm happy with what I've got for now...still, doesn't hurt to look...


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I just dont understand myself. I have never been addicted to accessories before, and now since Kindle 2 came, all I can think about is skins and Oberon covers... skins and covers... skins and covers: and now looking at my laptop with that twinkle in my eye  . Maybe it is a virus that my Kindle 2 came preloaded with... couldnt be mid life crisis or anything. 

My justification is that Imelda Marcos had more shoes than I have accessories. Now that shows my true age LOL.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I know what you mean - I think the only thing stopping me from getting a third skin for my Kindle is knowing that I'd be getting "the look" from my husband. (I already got it when he noticed the second skin on it.) Somehow I haven't quite found "the one" yet. (Skin - not husband!)
> Funny, because I'm perfectly happy with the skins I put on my phone & netbook (Pink Tranquility) and my iPod (Zen Revisited).


I haven't been able to find "the skin" for my iphone yet. I've got one, but I'm not real thrilled with it. I finally found the right one for Bella (Flores Aqua in Purple. It's a custom skin) I wanted to get it in pink for my iPhone, but they said it would be more of a salmon color so I passed. It's probably a good thing, I just jailbroke my iPhone and have this really cool leaf theme and the pink wouldn't have worked. I also haven't decided on one for my laptop yet.

We have skinned every Kindle, cell phone, ipod and Nintendo DS in the house and both of my daughters have skins on their laptops. It's an addiction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docjered said:


> I just dont understand myself. I have never been addicted to accessories before, and now since Kindle 2 came, all I can think about is skins and Oberon covers... skins and covers... skins and covers: and now looking at my laptop with that twinkle in my eye . Maybe it is a virus that my Kindle 2 came preloaded with... couldnt be mid life crisis or anything.
> 
> My justification is that Imelda Marcos had more shoes than I have accessories. Now that shows my true age LOL.


Jered--

I think all the Kindles, 1&2, come loaded with that virus, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Susan. I might just check them out anyway to see if they have the rubber grip, although I'm not sure how I would attach it, since it looks (online pics) like a long, flat piece & it lies flat under part of the upper strap, which mine will be in leather. Does anyone know how to attach it? I'm praying hard that it does come with the rubber grip. I know, you get what you pay for. However, the reviews have mostly been 5 stars & some 4 stars, so keeping my fingers crossed. I can't wait...it's taking so long...LOL! It's coming Monday, UPS. I will let you all know about it. I'm sorry, but I need to get a new camera, so no pics. Another big issue will be the Kindle test. If I can't get my Kindle in comfortably, but really like the bag, then I will order the medium size.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Toby said:


> Thanks Susan. I might just check them out anyway to see if they have the rubber grip, although I'm not sure how I would attach it, since it looks (online pics) like a long, flat piece & it lies flat under part of the upper strap, which mine will be in leather. Does anyone know how to attach it? I'm praying hard that it does come with the rubber grip. I know, you get what you pay for. However, the reviews have mostly been 5 stars & some 4 stars, so keeping my fingers crossed. I can't wait...it's taking so long...LOL! It's coming Monday, UPS. I will let you all know about it. I'm sorry, but I need to get a new camera, so no pics. Another big issue will be the Kindle test. If I can't get my Kindle in comfortably, but really like the bag, then I will order the medium size.


MONDAY? When are all these accessories companies going to get transporter technology??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> MONDAY? When are all these accessories companies going to get transporter technology??


Really! I mean, when you only have to wait a minute for a book, why should you have to sit around for a week or more for a cover, skin or light. Not that the Kindle is feeding my need for instant gratification or anything...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahhh, UPS....My Ameribag has landed on the east coast this morning. Shipped out from about an hour & a half away from me, around 8:30 tonight to head to a UPS place 20-30 minutes away from me. Now, it still says that it is on time to deliver on 4/20, on Monday, Boston Marathon & Patriots day, & I have to work to make matters worse.   I love watching the Boston Marathon on TV. Today is Thurs.,4/16. Are they really going to make me wait!!!!!!!  The sad part is it's here & it's probably going to sit at the UPS place tomorrow & all weekend while I wring my hands waiting. LOL! Yup, they need to do instant transport.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Can you go to the UPS center yourself and plead with them to hand it over?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

It's here!! It's here!! Two days for shipping via USPS. A beautiful purple butterfly Oberon Kindle cover with a butterfly charm. Love it!! I'll post pics over the weekend, though everyone already knows what the purple butterfly looks like. 

EllenR


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

EllenR said:


> It's here!! It's here!! Two days for shipping via USPS. A beautiful purple butterfly Oberon Kindle cover with a butterfly charm. Love it!! I'll post pics over the weekend, though everyone already knows what the purple butterfly looks like.  EllenR


Oh I'm so jealous you received a butterfly charm? I received the dragonfly with my purple butterfly cover and love it. But ooohhh the butterfly


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It's here!!! It's here!!!!! I was out of town & as I was nearing home, 10 min's away, I saw a UPS Truck. I thought that wouldn't it be nice if that truck had my package on it. When I got home, I raced to the front door & there it was. It's perfect. It has the rubber grip on the shoulder strap. I love the Artic color, which is a light gray color as someone had said in the reviews at Sierra Trading Post, or you could call it winter white. The leather's soft. I can fit the K2 in the middle section, with all my stuff, stuffed, in the pockets. There are lots of pockets in different sizes inside & outside the handbag. Everything is very compact in there. I got the small size, but I carry alot of stuff, like a small moleskine journal, Mighty Bright Light, etc. I also have a big, hard, eyeglass case which also has a section in there for my clip on/ magnetic sunglasses. I put that in 1 of the larger outside pocket. Sort of wished that it didn't have to take up a whole pocket. Weight wise - it does feel lighter picking it up & wearing on the shoulder, for the few minutes that I tried it out, but it's still not light, because I carry alot & it's the Kindle that does add the most weight. I did pare down a spec when placing things in my new bag.   There is an inside & an outside zippered compartment. I would highly recommend getting this bag.   ***Oh, Susan, It did cross my mind of going to the UPS Place. LOL!***


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates EllenR!!!! I'm so happy that you love your new cover & charm. I got the purple ROH & got the sun charm. I love both. Today, I was showing off my cover, Tropics skin & Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great that it arrived before the weekend!   And with the shoulder grip too.  

It's funny to see the kindle described as the heaviest object in a bag...  as light as it is.... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Susan,the Kindle in it's Oberon cover does add alot of weight for me. I have Rhematoid Arthritis, so my strength isn't what it should be. Since my hands/wrists are affected, just picking up my handbag is like heaving a heavy weight up on my shoulder. Then, I couldn't stand with my handbag on my shoulder too long, so down it goes on the floor.  Okay, I admit it, I'm a weakling......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh!  Sorry, I didn't know that.  Then of course every ounce matters....  arthritis is no fun.

And I don't even know what an Oberon weighs.  (But I ordered mine today, so I guess I'll find out soon.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No problem, Susan.   Thanks. Yes, it's not fun, it's a real pain in the....LOL! Oh well.

Now for the fun stuff....you are absolutely going to go nuts over the artwork. Sometimes before I even get reading I'm turning the Kindle over & over to see all the incredible artwork. The cover is thick & a bit stiff or firm, probably because there are sheets of plastic inside the front & back covers to add more protection in addition to the thick leather. .I love the shiny silver square button. It just looks so pretty.  Susan, which design & color did you decide on? When is it coming?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A real pain in the toes, in my case. Early-onset arthritis in my big toes, which sounds trivial but means I can't stand on tiptoe anymore... limits sports options, yoga positions, and, worst of all for me, means I can't wear heels anymore... <sniffle>... I *like* nice shoes, I have more high-heeled shoes than I'm willing to admit to publicly, and I haven't given them away because I keep hoping they'll find a way to fix it. And of course there are dresses and suits that you can't wear with flats. Sigh. Don't get me started or I'll keep whining.

I think the Oberon will be arriving late next week... I chose USPS shipping, so I can't track it, but I just ordered it today. And despite wanting the purple ROH for two weeks, I ended up going with my second choice, the red dragon. Can't wait!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh Susan, I'm so sorry!!! Me too, once again - I've already had surgery on 1 of my big toes. Boy, do I ever know what you mean about shoes. I wear clogs. Most of my joints are affected. Mine isn't the hereditary kind. Did you know that more women than men get arthritis? Anyway, I know you are missing your heels, but if it makes you feel any better, heels are pretty, but they are not great on your body - feet, back, etc. Go over to www.learningstrategies.com  Check out SpringForest Qi Gong for excercise. You can do them sitting down, lying down or standing. Also, Chi Walking by Danny Dreyer and Katherine Dreyer. I combine that with interval training, about 12 -15 min's. Fast- 8 secs, slow- 12 secs. You can change the times. I got to get back into exercising again. I slacked off since joing the book klubs here - Outlander Series.

I can't wait to hear how you will like your new Oberon cover. I was going to get that cover for the Kindle 1, but got Tree of Life instead because of the intensive details on the wrap around. Now, what made you change your mind about not getting the ROH one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> A real pain in the toes, in my case. Early-onset arthritis in my big toes, which sounds trivial but means I can't stand on tiptoe anymore... limits sports options, yoga positions, and, worst of all for me, means I can't wear heels anymore... <sniffle>... I *like* nice shoes, I have more high-heeled shoes than I'm willing to admit to publicly, and I haven't given them away because I keep hoping they'll find a way to fix it. And of course there are dresses and suits that you can't wear with flats. Sigh. Don't get me started or I'll keep whining.
> 
> I think the Oberon will be arriving late next week... I chose USPS shipping, so I can't track it, but I just ordered it today. And despite wanting the purple ROH for two weeks, I ended up going with my second choice, the red dragon. Can't wait!


I'm sorry to hear about your arthritis, what a shame!

I'm glad you have your Kindle now and that your Oberon is on the way!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Having that in all your joints must be hell.  I'll touch wood that mine at least stays where it is...  and I knit and sew and do a lot of things to keep my hands actively moving in the hope that it will prevent (or delay) it happening there.  Apparently mine *is* hereditary, because my father has the same thing, and he had surgery which made it worse  --  about thirty years ago they did some new surgical technique for about ten years and then stopped doing it because so many people were worse off after it.  Was yours successful, and when did they do it, and what did they do?  (and maybe we should switch this part to PM's because I'm sure nobody else cares about our creaky joints! )  Yeah, I know heels are bad for you, but I used to *live* in them  --  could run for a bus in three-inch ones without a problem  --  and I miss pretty shoes.  Thanks for the exercise suggestions, I'll check those out!! 

I wanted the ROH all along, but then I looked at the skin I had picked (the Lily) side-by-side with it on my screen, and realized that if the new purple is now blueish-purple, it won't go as well.  The other skins that I thought would go well color-wise would have been too distracting while reading.  So I went with the second choice, and a skin to complement that.  Third choice would have been the Wave.  I guess I'm too fussy, I wanted the cover and the skin to either match perfectly or to contrast in a particularly striking way.  

The scary thing is that I'm considering a BB bag in a custom fabric to match.....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***Susan- Yes, I agree with you on your first paragraph.  I clicked on your name, but no email addy. You could click on mine, email me, so I have your email addy, so I can email you back, if that's okay.  However, I just wanted to mention 1 more excercise program here just in case someone else is interested. I totally forgot to mention this one last night. It's Gi Gong by Lee Holden. He also does a bit of yoga, which I used to do. I think I might have gotten his book from Amazon. He has CD's. Google his name to get to his site. He is 1 handsome, adorable dude. Unfortunately, he married. LOL!

***Any cover you get will be wonderful. My cover is a deep purple. That could be your next cover. The Lily skin is on my list to buy. That 1 is gorgeous. I matched up & contrasted skins/cover for my K1. For my K2, I didn't because that blue water of the Tropics skin was calling me. As for the BB, I have to get 1 or 2. LOL! These enablers are getting to me. You will have to show pics when you get everything. Which type of bag of the BB are you getting? She has the travel bag & what looks like a slip bag.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Toby said:


> I clicked on your name, but no email addy. You could click on mine, email me


None of them show up anymore because Harvey changed something to keep them hidden, to protect everyone's privacy. I figured you'd use the PM feature which *does* still show up in the profiles.

I'll probably get the in-between BB bag, I forget what it's called. Not the travel bag, not the one for the naked Kindle, but the one that holds just the K2 in the Oberon. Though the travel bag is tempting... but I almost always have a large purse or tote bag with me, so the slightly smaller BB is probably better for me. I'll probably put the order in tomorrow... had to sleep on it for a couple of days and think of a way to justify the expense of another accessory to myself.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I ordered the Case Logic messenger bag last evening. It was on Amazon at 85% off and I just couldn't pass it up. It will hold my Kindle2 in the Oberon cover, my Oberon journal which is on order, all the accessories for the K2, and basic office supplies. Also have an Apple iphone 3G on its way, which also needs accessorizing  . No, I am not addicted to shopping. Nope. Nuh uh. Who, me? Never


----------

